# Giving away 10 Spitfire audio libraries expression maps



## marcodistefano

Hi everyone,
I am giving away all my expression maps for spitfire audio libraries.
If you appreciate subscribe to my YouTube channel!





Link in the description of the video or below in this page.

Libraries included are:

Bernard Herrman Composer Toolkit
London Contemporary Orchestra Strings
Albion 3
Albion 5
Alternative Solo Strings
Spitfire Chamber Strings
Spitfire Orchestral Swarm
Spitfire Symphonic Brass
Spitfire Symphonic Strings
Spitfire Symphonic Woodwinds


You can download expression maps from here: http://marcodistefano.art/4-cubase-expression-maps-for-spitfire-audio-libraries/

Credits also to @Mihkel Zilmer, since some of these expression maps were initially shared by him, altought I made several changes to them and fixed few incorrect mappings.

Hope this will be helpful for all of you


----------



## Garry

I have total DAW-envy!! As a Logic user, I can only dream of such functionality. To think, in the recent 10.4 update, we were happy to finally get articulations! This is light years ahead of where Logic is. 

Mr. Jobs however, locked me into his Apple ecosystem long ago, and it would be too much of an upheaval to get me to change now... this is close to getting me there though!

You have all of this running on 1 machine? You have VEPro & Cubase, and 1 machine with 32GB RAM? Is that correct?


----------



## marcodistefano

Garry said:


> I have total DAW-envy!! As a Logic user, I can only dream of such functionality. To think, in the recent 10.4 update, we were happy to finally get articulations! This is light years ahead of where Logic is.
> 
> Mr. Jobs however, locked me into his Apple ecosystem long ago, and it would be too much of an upheaval to get me to change now... this is close to getting me there though!
> 
> You have all of this running on 1 machine? You have VEPro & Cubase, and 1 machine with 32GB RAM? Is that correct?


Yes, all in one machine with 32 gb

Thanks to the disabling of instruments and the purge all I can still manage to Compose without issues

Also I have a PC fully running on 4 SSD, which is a major improvement

When will start to have limitations will buy a new master pc.

It is a pity this is missing in logic, is such an important feature


----------



## GP_Hawk

Garry said:


> I have total DAW-envy!! As a Logic user, I can only dream of such functionality. To think, in the recent 10.4 update, we were happy to finally get articulations! This is light years ahead of where Logic is.
> 
> Mr. Jobs however, locked me into his Apple ecosystem long ago, and it would be too much of an upheaval to get me to change now... this is close to getting me there though!
> 
> You have all of this running on 1 machine? You have VEPro & Cubase, and 1 machine with 32GB RAM? Is that correct?


Have you heard of Audiogrocery's Logic Articulations Complete?


----------



## OleJoergensen

GP_Hawk said:


> Have you heard of Audiogrocery's Logic Articulations Complete?


Or Artzid...


----------



## JasonTse

Hi Marco, any way we can still get access to the expression maps? The link you posted leads to a PAGE NOT FOUND message on your website. Thanks a lot!


----------



## marcodistefano

JasonTse said:


> Hi Marco, any way we can still get access to the expression maps? The link you posted leads to a PAGE NOT FOUND message on your website. Thanks a lot!


thanks for letting me know

Don't know why the link was broken I updated it in the original post and here it is http://marcodistefano.art/4-cubase-expression-maps-for-spitfire-audio-libraries/

Don't forget to subscribe to my channel


----------



## JasonTse

Already subscribed from before, I really enjoy your videos. I've recently moved over to Cubase and your videos are really helping me set up my template. Thanks a lot!!!


----------



## marcodistefano

JasonTse said:


> Already subscribed from before, I really enjoy your videos. I've recently moved over to Cubase and your videos are really helping me set up my template. Thanks a lot!!!


Thank you Jason!

Will post soon anothet video since I made huge improvements to my template!
Looking forward to sharing with you


----------



## Vik

Garry said:


> As a Logic user, I can only dream of such functionality. To think, in the recent 10.4 update, we were happy to finally get articulations!


Logic has had articulation control for many years - the new thing in 10.4 was expression maps (Articulation Sets).


----------



## Garry

Vik said:


> Logic has had articulation control for many years - the new thing in 10.4 was expression maps (Articulation Sets).


Yup, that’s what I meant!


----------



## jononotbono

Thanks for this. Going to start moving some of my template to use expression maps soon. Been waiting for some downtime to make the expression maps but you have done a few already! Legend!


----------



## marcodistefano

jononotbono said:


> Thanks for this. Going to start moving some of my template to use expression maps soon. Been waiting for some downtime to make the expression maps but you have done a few already! Legend!


Thank you! you are welcome


----------



## animatione

Garry said:


> I have total DAW-envy!! As a Logic user, I can only dream of such functionality. To think, in the recent 10.4 update, we were happy to finally get articulations! This is light years ahead of where Logic is.
> Mr. Jobs however, locked me into his Apple ecosystem long ago, and it would be too much of an upheaval to get me to change now... this is close to getting me there though!



Please try to use AG Art Control that works perfect in Logic, although it has not been that much integrated as Marco's system, but it is the best for Logic! Go to Audiogrocery webpage


----------



## bcarwell

I do not see where the downloads are. When I select the Spitfire maps I am sent to a Paypal checkout for 43.58E. Is there a coupon code or something. And BTW Marco, great website and generosity from a Fanboy.


----------



## marcodistefano

Alexandre said:


> Great site Marco! Thanks for your work but I cannot see the free expression maps for spitfire Audio either as it takes me to paypal to pay...


Hi Alexander,
after an year of work and updates I have decided to make a product out of it, so you don't find anymore the free download link

But, send me an email through the contact form of my website, I can still give you the old link


----------

